# If you have a 2004 TCR Team (gold&silver)...



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

*... you'd be a fool not to buy these!* 
https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7159611894 








I thought these cranks were theoretical and never made!!! I just bought a set. The guy shipped them from Taiwan on the 26th and they arrived on the 28th in Chicago!!! I was nervous as hell that I was getting scammed: part that was never made, in Taiwan, feedback of three. Well low and behold...


----------

